

Show HN: I decided to change careers, Random Chat is my first app - biaanghel
http://biaanghel.github.io/randomchat/

======
mcnamaratw
It's a really, really fun app. I wish I'd made it.

Don't get intimidated by the hype about all that crazy stuff you have to know.
Everybody learned one language or tool at a time, same as you.

------
manuisfunny
Really cool. I like that it looks simple but elegant. Did it take some effort
to make it that easy to use?

~~~
biaanghel
Thanks! Yeah, a few iterations. I tried to reduce everything to the bare
minimum.

------
biaanghel
I wrote a blog post about my journey in building this
([http://biaanghel.tumblr.com/post/117116852474/building-my-
fi...](http://biaanghel.tumblr.com/post/117116852474/building-my-first-
application-a-story-of-how-i)). After writing it I'm wondering if it's even
possible for a new programmer, let alone a female programmer, to get a real,
good paying job as a developer. It seems that there are so many technologies
to learn and the bar is ever higher. Would be interesting to hear any
successful / unsuccessful stories. I guess what I'm asking is: do I even stand
a chance?

~~~
jhedwards
Definitely possible. I started learning how to program when I was 28, I coded
every day, learned frameworks, databases etc. I still program every day for
fun, but I also do it professionally for a silicon valley startup. It's not
easy, but if you're determined it's definitely possible. I can't comment too
much on the gender issue, but I know there is at least some subset of
companies that wont discriminate against you based on your gender. I look
forward to seeing your next project!

------
10dpd
Why does your gender matter?

~~~
biaanghel
There's a lot of fuss in the news about girls in tech recently. I thought
that's somehow relevant...

------
50shade
It would be more fun if people would actually respond...

------
findjashua
line 2 of randomchat.js throws the error 'syncninja is not defined' (on both
Chrome and Firefox)

~~~
biaanghel
Maybe syncninja.min.js didn't load?

